# Snow Goose Hunt Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just added another from snow goose hunt from last fall - enjoy. :thumb:

Myself, PJ, J.D. (and Stella the black lab)


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice. Not being able to see your whole spread, where were you guys positioned in the dekes(middle,upwind,downwind,etc.) How about your speakers? Have you noticed any difference on how fall birds work decoys compared to spring snows??

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosegrinder said:


> Nice. Not being able to see your whole spread, where were you guys positioned in the dekes(middle,upwind,downwind,etc.) How about your speakers? Have you noticed any difference on how fall birds work decoys compared to spring snows??
> 
> Alex


We had our blinds towards the top of the spread, the camera was at the very top. Ecallers (3 of them) were at the bottom, middle, and top.

This was Sask so the birds always decoy better up there...with the exception of the very late spring season.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you guys are so lucky living where there is snows


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

another great video thanks for sharing learned alot on this site still can't understand how sometimes you have to be really covered up , but they don't fear the dog crazy birds can't wait for them to get here


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

sno said:


> another great video thanks for sharing learned alot on this site still can't understand how sometimes you have to be really covered up , but they don't fear the dog crazy birds can't wait for them to get here


Canada - you can get away with a lot up there.


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

Chris, 
Great video. Got to love it when you get a little wind on a snow goose hunt. You would think you would get wind every day on the prairie but it doesn't always happen.
RDJ


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

3 different e-callers; now i know why i could hear at least two different tracks playing at the same time!


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Not calling you out Chris, just looking for some clarification because I do not know the answer. E-callers are legal in Sask in the fall? And if you use e-callers can you have Speck decoys in the spread? Ot does it need to be all white? Get any specks on that hunt?

Thanks

WR


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

You can use e-callers and blue phased decoys in the fall in Sask.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man that was a fun hunt! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We didn't get ant specks on that hunt, but usually take a few on the trip.


----------

